# Wonder what will hatch if any



## Maryellen

I put 12 eggs in my incubator 2/27.. I candled 2 last night and both have veins showing. 
I put in ameracauna, legbar and Rhode Island red. 

My rooster is a legbar..


----------



## seminole wind

Well if you got 2/2 positives, that's great. Good luck!


----------



## jewelslette

Is it ok to ask a really dumb question here? Is there some negative consequence of candling?


----------



## Maryellen

If you mishandled the egg, you can ruin it. I try not to candle, if I do I only candle 2 eggs this way if I mess up the rest won't be affected


----------



## seminole wind

I don't think so. I plan it out, Dark and flashlight, I don't keep the flashlight on too long because of the heat I give the egs. Day 18 should by your final candle.


----------



## chickenqueen

Good luck with your eggs.It's an eggciting time,waiting for the hatching.Today I take out the egg turner and hopefully by Tuesday I have babies.I can hardly wait...


----------



## nannypattyrn

pictures, pictures, pls!!


----------



## seminole wind

Jewelsette, I like to be careful and quick. I don't leave the flashlight touching the egg too long because of the concentrated heat. If I'm unsure, it goes back.


----------



## Maryellen

Here are my eggs ,ameracauna,legbar,olive egger,Rir all with a legbar rooster .


----------



## Maryellen

All duds but maybe 2


----------



## seminole wind

Well then you might have to have another hatch!!!


----------



## Maryellen

Yeah I'm going to try another batch if these dont hatch


----------



## chickenqueen

Been up since 3 am because of indigestion.While sitting on the couch,I thought I heard something,muted the tv and listened.Then the bird room heater kicked on and that was all I could hear.A few minutes later I heard it again.That time I knew I wasn't hallucinating;I was hearing a peep! I don't see any movement or teeny tiny holes but I hear a peep.Keep you all posted....


----------



## zamora

This is SO exciting! Sorry about the indigestion but hearing a peep must have been so cool!


----------



## seminole wind

I can stand near the incubator and peep and they peep back!


----------



## chickenqueen

Haven't heard any peeping for a while.Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Maryellen

I threw out the duds . 
That is awesome for you you got pipping!!!


----------



## chickenqueen

3 chicks out so far.1st one hatched last evening.1 of the hatchees belongs to my favorite hen,Precious.They are very active and have good lungs.My African gray hasn't shut up since they started peeping.She was in the dining room with my husband and I guess she heard me "talking" to the chicks because when I walked in she looked at me then down at my hands.She looked disappointed,I think she was looking for a baby.I show her all the babies.


----------



## Maryellen

Pictures !!!! Post pics!!!!!


----------



## chickenmommy

Awww gosh CQ I gotta see pics!!! You gotta hold me over til mine hatch lol


----------



## chickenqueen

I will post pics but here's my dilemma;the only camera I have is my hubby's phone and he's at work.So I have to wait until tonight.Then I have to go somewhere else to send it because his phone doesn't get a signal here.Then I can post some pics.So far only 3 are out,2 are black and 1 is gray.There are 2 Cochins and a Ameracauna/Cochin mix.CM,are yours coming out yet?


----------



## chickenmommy

No not yet. I'm so anxious!!!


----------



## seminole wind

How can you have chickens and not have a camera?


----------



## chickenqueen

I know I need a camera.Here are the new chicks


----------



## chickenmommy

Still not a pip  I'm getting nervous


----------



## chickenqueen

Gonna try re-sending the pics...


----------



## chickenqueen

CM,I thought you heard peeping.I got 6 out of 27.Yeah,I know,not very good results but I had 2 roosters for 24 hens and some are stingy with the boys.Maybe they don't know what day it is,CM.I guess I'll tear my incubator down tomorrow,I don't really expect any more to hatch.I have my fingers crossed for you,CM.


----------



## chickenmommy

No nothing yet. Last time I candled I saw movement but no peep peep. My husband walked into our bedroom and I had my ear against the incubator hoping to hear something. I'm pretty sure he thought I was crazy lol


----------



## seminole wind

You're not crazy. One time the peeping in the egg woke me up!


----------



## chickenqueen

Aww,CM,I thought we would be talking about our babies.I only got 6 out of 27 eggs,the rest get thrown out today.Yesterday all day and this am I kept putting my ear on incubator,listening for signs of life but heard nothing,so disappointed and I can only imagine how you feel,CM.


----------



## seminole wind

I usually take the unhatching eggs out and candle them before I throw them out.


----------



## chickenmommy

I candeled again and there's still movement. How do you know if your supposed to help them out or not?


----------



## nannypattyrn

I helped mine once the pipping started and was all the way around and the chick quit moving. Mine were naturally hatched and also felt cold. I helped them out and put them under the lamp or next to me to warm up.


----------



## chickenmommy

It says Banties can hatch around 19 days is that right? This is day 23 so I tried to help one out of its egg and it chirped twice and then died. I feel so bad. There is a lot of yolk that didn't absorb into the stomach. A few times my incubator would get too hot or too low. Can this be why it didn't absorb? I'm gonna post a pic.


----------



## chickenmommy

poor little thing


----------



## jewelslette

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I am clueless about incubators. My chicks already pipped their tops off, but then got cold and stopped before I helped them.


----------



## Maryellen

Oh i am so very sorry


----------



## chickenmommy

It tears me up not knowing what Went wrong


----------



## chickenmommy

Getting ready for bed and I could hear it chirping inside so I made a whole for it to start pecking through but instead it took about 10 small breaths and it just died. I'm breaking down. I didn't think I would get so tore up over a bad hatch


----------



## Nm156

Don't help break open the eggs...


----------



## chickenqueen

CM.I hate to hear your chicks didn't hatch.You're not suppose to help chicks out of the shell.The theory is if they can't get out on their own they won't survive.I also had a chick hatch and not absorb the yolk which they do right before hatching,I don't know why.Remember I got 6 chicks out of 27 eggs,not very good odds.


----------



## chickenqueen

Here are a couple of pics...


----------



## chickenmommy

Awwww CQ so cute. Im happy you got a few happy peep peeps


----------



## jewelslette

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Maryellen

Two incubators going to hatch and sell chicks


----------



## seminole wind

Sounds like your temp was too low . I unhatched my first few batches. But I had gotten great hatches the last few years. Bottom line is you don't want fluxuation. You want 100 degrees and 30% or so humidity for the first 18 days. Do not waver the temp. Turn your eggs twice a day with blunt side up. If your incubator is large (Styrofoam), try to find something you can fill with water like a rubber glove or water wiggle or something like that. Maybe a baggy with water that doesn't leak. This will help stabilize your temp. Get them warmed up before you put the eggs in. 

At 18 days, raise the humidity high to about 65%, and do not touch the eggs anymore. Most eggs start hatching process pretty close to eachother. You had a lot of yolk there . That should all be gone as well as the blood veins. 

You can also tell maturity from weight loss. There are charts that tell how much weight an egg should lose, etc, as they grow That's pretty accurate. You need a cheapy kitchen scale for that. 

If your incubator has a large window on top, loosely cover it with a piece of bubble wrap. There's no insulation in a layer of plastic. Use 2 thermometers and try to place them level with the top of egg. Use a hygrometer . Usually mine is good with just a small bowl of water, like 1/2 cup. When you turn the eggs , move them to different areas in the bator so they all experience the microclimates in the bator.

The pip hole at 21 days usually ends up on the side of the egg about 1/3 of the way down from the top. It's normal to pip and take a day or so before hatching. The most I would do to help is make sure the chicks arent' rolling the eggs around. And if there's no pip for 12+ hours , it's up to you whether to help or not. If it's pipped and all the others have hatched and it's getting 8-12 hours past the others, help the little pip and make it a little hole so it can breathe. The hole should be kept on the side if you do. First candle it and see if it's alive. You really don't want to help it further unless the yolk and the blood veins are absorbed. A chicks needs those absorbed. it's hard to master the "easy" little things that make a good hatch. I had 3-4 batches that had low hatches in the beginning. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## chickenqueen

Here are my 4 day old babies.They are starting to get feathers


----------



## chickenmommy

Thank you so much! I had a few eggs left so I put them under my broody girl. This is day 25 so I figured nothing would hatch now. But I just checked and we have a baby!!!!!! I was so excited I almost cried. Lol it's a EE/ Cochin mix


----------



## chickenmommy

Omg CQ the little blue/gray one in front staring at the camera is priceless. I love that little face. He almost looks mad lol


----------



## seminole wind

chickenmommy said:


> Thank you so much! I had a few eggs left so I put them under my broody girl. This is day 25 so I figured nothing would hatch now. But I just checked and we have a baby!!!!!! I was so excited I almost cried. Lol it's a EE/ Cochin mix


This is great news! I would cry too. Tears of happiness!


----------



## chickenmommy

Got baby number two!!! My heart is so filled today


----------



## jewelslette

That is wonderful news. I bet your hen is proud!


----------



## chickenmommy

She's getting mad at me though and doesn't like me looking at them lol. She doesn't wanna share  lol


----------



## seminole wind

#2?????? I'm so happy for you!


----------



## chickenmommy

We had put three eggs in there. First two are happy and healthy. Third one looked very weak and its neck didn't look right to me. I don't think it will make it through the night. But I'm thankful for the healthy two we got. So one EE/Cochin mix and the second is a Cochin. I just wanna cuddle with them I'm so happy they r here lol, but I will refrain from doing so, so I don't stress out momma.


----------



## chickenqueen

CM,THEY ARE GIRLS(I hope)!How is your baby?You're gonna love the EE/Cochin mix.The gray chick is a mix I think,she has a fuzzy face and feathered feet and legs.One time I had only 1 hatch,an EE/Cochin mix,and if she wasn't with me she cried like a banchee.I hope you have another 1 hatch,for you and the baby


----------



## chickenqueen

I couldn't resist taking a couple of pics this am.Did everybody change their clocks last night that observes DST?


----------



## seminole wind

No I did not know there was a time change, so I woke up and couldn't understand why my cell phone had the wrong time. Duh!


----------



## chickenqueen

CM,so glad you got a pair of chicks.You are brave to give them to a hen.I don't trust mine with such an important job.Have you taken any pictures yet?


----------



## chickenmommy

she's such a good momma.


----------



## seminole wind

Oh! You got hatchers! How cute. What kind of hen is mom?


----------



## chickenmommy

She's a Banty lavender Cochin. She's only about 7 months old and already wanting to be a mommy lol


----------



## Maryellen

Omg too adorable!!!!

I have 8 eggs that are to hopefully hatch this week , lockdown is march 16, then another 8 to hatch march 30


----------



## robin416

Cochins are reportedly as bad as Silkies about going broody the positive side of that is that they make for good moms too.


----------



## Maryellen

I wish i had a broody


----------



## seminole wind

Cochins are pretty. Yours looks like a lavender splash which is nice.


----------



## chickenqueen

Beautiful Cochin!The chick is adorable.How are the pigs?Went to the feed store yesterday and came home with 4 Golden Laced Wyandottes and 2 Lt. Brahmas.The Wyandottes were supposed to be in last Thurs. and the Brahmas this Thurs.Everybody came on Monday.I was just going to get the Wyandottes but saw the Brahmas, which is what I really wanted because I only have 1 left.Everybody is about the same size.Here are a couple of pics with the new kids on the block....


----------



## chickenmommy

Awww I always wanted a brahma. You have to post pics as they get bigger! Pigs are doing good. Slowly getting used to me. First day if they saw anyone they would run and hide. Now if I lay on the ground they come over and climb on my head lol. So progress!


----------



## seminole wind

Buying chick breeds is like being in a candy store. LOL


----------



## Maryellen

Brooder #1 set up and ready for this weekend, awww those are adorable chicks!!!


----------



## chickenqueen

Are you going to house break them?If you do keep me posted,I always wondered how easy it is to train them.If you do,good luck!


----------



## Maryellen

House break the chicks? Lol noooo.


----------



## nannypattyrn

If you can house break a chicken, I'd sure like to know how! ! ;-)


----------



## Maryellen

I use diapers on my house chicken, I doubt I could housebreak one


----------



## nannypattyrn

I didn't know that there was a chicken diaper..


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,1 chicken diaper,"the hen holster" costs $25.Years ago I had a pet rooster.He stayed in a cage in the house.When I let him out in the am,he pooped real big 1st thing and I noticed he didn't poop in his cage.So I started taking him straight outside after letting him out and wouldn't let him in until he pooped.I had a fenced in yard and could let him run around outside.When he came inside he ran around and ate and went back in cage,then out to poop,then back in and treats.It took a little work and a lot of repetition,he did start going to the door to poop.If he had an accident it was in front of the back door.I also trained him to walk on a leash.He was a cool rooster...It's because of that rooster that I have chickens today.


----------



## seminole wind

Chicken diapers are good. Some people make them to fit an individual chicken. You can line the poop section with something and the poop part is sortof pouched out so it's not held against the skin/feathers. 

If not a diaper, there's uncarpeted floor and chickens most likely poop every 4 hours. Mostly.


----------



## chickenmommy

I think the Cochin that hatched will be a lavender/ lavender splash like momma. I'm so excited to see it get bigger. I hope it's a girl


----------



## Maryellen

Priscilla diaper


----------



## Maryellen

Two eggs pipped









A blue egg too but you can't see it


----------



## chickenmommy

Awwwww yayyyyy


----------



## robin416

Hmm, I wonder how much sleep you two are going to get tonight. 

Keep your other half away, don't let him rush the process.


----------



## seminole wind

It's sooo eggciting! Pips are great attention getters.


----------



## Maryellen

Two hatched. Rir legbar cross and the other is either a pure legbar or an ameracauna legbar cross


----------



## zamora

This is SO exciting I can't stand it! I MUST hatch some chicks now.


----------



## Maryellen

A better pic of them










6 more to go and 2nd batch to hatch March 28


----------



## seminole wind

zamora said:


> This is SO exciting I can't stand it! I MUST hatch some chicks now.


Nothing wrong with incubating 6 chicks!


----------



## Maryellen

Robin he is being somewhat good lol... the 2 hatched during the night. They are in the brooder nice and dry. I have a bit too much water in the incubator so he took the two chicks out and put them in the brooder after a few hours as they were not drying. He is keeping an eye on the remaining 6.. I didn't realize how much water I put in and now I can't remove the water without opening the incubator










Water is almost up to the black line I'm kicking myself for not seeing how much I really put in... I might be able to syringe some out and not have the top open alot when I get home from work with a syringe and tube


----------



## robin416

What doesn't help things is that with peeps hatching the humidity will climb too.

I rarely waited for mine to dry, I took them out and put them in the brooder right after hatching. I'd rather they got wild and crazy in the brooder and not go crashing around the eggs trying to hatch.

And I'm surprised to read he's being more patient than I thought he'd be.


----------



## Maryellen

Baby #3, 3 more eggs to go in first batch . I won't make the water mistake in the 2nd incubator


----------



## Maryellen

And eggs they hatched from are blue, so I'm wrong.. they are not rir and ameracauna, they are 2 pure legbars and one ameracauna legbar mix.


----------



## Maryellen

And 2 died  they pipped but never made it out


----------



## Maryellen

The Fab 4 who made it out of 8










And lucky me 2 are boys. The other two might be also..


----------



## chickenqueen

Nothing better than freshly hatched chicks.Congrats,Mary Ellen!Hope the next batch hatches out ok.


----------



## seminole wind

Very cute, congratulations! Sorry about those pips. I had one do that. I saw it pip, then another chick rolled that egg around and the pip was underneath. Now I put them in little cups to keep them in position for hatching.


----------



## Maryellen

#5 we had to help out. Shell was like cement and membrane dried out. It couldn't get a hole big enough for its beak. I don't know if it will make it, it's in the incubator now resting.


----------



## Maryellen

Boy #5.....


----------



## Maryellen

#5 doing much better










#5 seperated for his own safety ,tomorrow he gets to be with his brothers... yep another boy. I'm keeping this one since we had to literally hatch him.


----------



## seminole wind

Great! I've never had sticky chicks. But I turn the humidity Way up the last 3 days.


----------



## Maryellen

I had the humidity way up , this one couldn't break out of the shell or pop a hole to breathe


----------



## seminole wind

Did you rotate their position around the incubator? Like the inner eggs out and the outer eggs in?


----------



## Maryellen

They were all rotated by the turner, I didn't open once I did lockdown. Some were added a day or two after I did the originals


----------

